# How to feed tiny scorplings



## BelfastScorpion (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi everyone

Just looking for some advice. I have a Euscorpius carpathicus which has gave birth a couple of weeks ago. She was gravid when I got her and I was unaware until I noticed she had gave birth. This is a very small species so the babys are really tiny. I have seperated them from the mum as they have molted and they are now in seperate tubs. The problem I have is that they are so small I don't know how to feed them. The smallest crickets (pinheads) seem to be too big for them. Don't know what to do about water either. I can't put a dish in so I was just spraying a tiny bit on the soil. However they are so small 2 of them seemed to get stuck to the condensation on the side of the tub and sadly died. I have had baby scorps before but not this small! Sorry for the long post but any help would be appreciated. Thanks. BelfastScorpion.


----------



## N1ghtFire (Apr 28, 2017)

For food I would suggest flightless fruit flies, which you can likely get from your local pet shop. For water id wipe the condensation up so no more drown. Perhaps try a water cap filled with small pebbles so the water isnt deep and they can climb out onto the pebbles? otherwise just keep one small part of the sub wet and get rid of water bowls completely. My little C. vittatus scorplings would drink straight from the substrate. I used to have a water cap with a piece of fake leaf in it to break the water tension and make kind of a ramp so they can climb out, which worked well for awhile, but I did eventually lose one to drowning and started only watering through the substrate.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## brolloks (Apr 28, 2017)

Ouch! I thought Uroplectes's babies were small 
If you can't find flies, you can also pre-kill the pinheads. They should eat that as well. You can also try rub some moisture on the side of the enclosure with a cotton swab to try and reduce the amount of moisture.

Post some photos if you can. Would love to see how tiny they are.

Good luck!


----------



## Stugy (Apr 28, 2017)

You can possible cut up the crickets into tiny pieces and feed the scorpions in that way  never tried it myself but you can just push the pieces to make the scorpion think it's alive

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ERIC cotter (Apr 28, 2017)

Died in the condensation? Dang, I'd stress way too much with these guys. The only scorplings I've ever cared for were LQs that were maybe 1/4 in., I bought the smallest crickets I could find (no local pet shops even offer pinheads around here) and pulled their back legs off, but they seemed to just scavenge the ones I accidentally killed. I'd try offering pre-killed pinheads, maybe break them up a bit too, I'm sure they'd chow down.


----------



## Scorpionluva (Apr 28, 2017)

If you can find someone who sells red runners .. The newborn babies are great for feeding tiny scorpion species as I've used for feeders with several different uroplectes species   I can't believe that there are many species out there smaller than uroplectes 2i babies except microtityus or orthochirus


----------



## BelfastScorpion (Apr 28, 2017)

Thanks everyone for your advice. I am stressing out a bit with them but will try the things that you all have suggested and see how it goes. I have put a picture on of one of them. I have used my thumb for a size comparison. The picture makes them look bigger than what they actually are too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RTTB (Apr 28, 2017)

I would think pre killed pinheads would work or flightless fruit flies or larvae.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 29, 2017)

You could try popping off the back legs of crickets, maybe break them open and put one or two where the babies hang out, check the drum sticks the next day to see if they ate anything.  They don't have to move as you may know, I can tell they feel things much better than most people imagine they do.  They will touch the leg and say, "Hey, what do we have here! hmmm.  Everybody back, this is mine!"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArachnoDrew (Apr 29, 2017)

My Tityus 2i or 3i is super tiny and a shy eater. Every red runner i pit with him he is scared of because it's too big. Bit I pre killed a red runner almost bigger than him and left it under his Hide. Checked 5 min later and it was munching away. Pre killed food in there hang out spot should work

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## G. Carnell (Apr 29, 2017)

Hey

The ideal food for these is termite workers, failing that you can use pinhead crickets, which you should be able to order online in N Ireland!  By pinhead cricket i mean hatchlings, theyre about 1-2mm long and Euscorp babies 4-5mm

As mentioned by others, sometimes a cricket leg, or chopped up cricket works, but they need to find it soon

These have very high mortality rate in the early instars, small warning! 

Also, they are 100% cannibalistic, so they will eat their siblings over crickets when they get the chance!


----------

